# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  آیا دینی خوندن روش خاصی داره؟

## Armyeo

تمام دبیرستان من با کتاب دینی مشکل داشتم، میدونستم موقع کنکور قطعا عین چی بخاطرش توی گل گیر میکنم. و گیر ‌‌‌‌‌‌‌‌کردم  :Yahoo (21): 
مفهوم آیات رو که هیچ یادم نمیمونه و وقتی تستای مربوط به متن درسی رو میزنم میبینم اینقدر مفهومین که اصلا به درک و شعور من نمیرسه! من واقعا دارم قبول میکنم که یه احمقم وگرنه دوستای من دینی براشون عین آب خوردنه. کسی تا حالا مثل من بوده یا روش خاصی داشته؟ ممنون میشم کمکم کنید.

----------


## mojtabamessi

دینی که راحته ولی اگه اینجور مشکل داری حرف آخر یوسفیان پور فکر کنم خوب باشه برات

----------


## Assi

من هیچ راه حلی برات ندارم سورییی
فقط خواسدم بگم تنها نیستی منم هیــــــــــــچی از دینی حالیم نیس هرچی بیشتر میخونم بیشتر گند میزنم
کسی روش خاصی داره معجزه کنه عایا؟؟؟ 
راستی ب نظر آرمی میای :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Holden

یه روشی هست ولی من تا الان امتحانش نکردم ولی بودن کسایی که ازش جواب گرفتن ولی خا شاید اشتباه باشه.
به هر حال قضیه اینجوریه که دینی رو با تست یاد میگیرن. مفهوم آیات رو هیچوقت حفظ نمیکنن عوضش انقد  ازش تست میزنن که تو ذهنشون بمونه و یاد بگیرن( مثل ریاضی که باید مسئله حل کنی تا یاد بگیری.)
یه نفر دیگه میگفت این تست زدن باعث میشه کلید واژه ها رو یاد بگیرین و بفهمین که مثلا کدوم کلمه به چی مربوطه و بفهمین تست "دقیقا" چی میخواد. میگفت اینجوری شاید مدرسه رو خراب کنین ولی از پس تست برمیاین. 
پ. ن: والا من خودم دینی بالای 17 ندارم تا الان هم چشمم به یه دونه تست دینی نیوفتاده حالا کسایی که تجربه دارن بگن چقدر اینا غلطه.

----------


## AliChenari

> تمام دبیرستان من با کتاب دینی مشکل داشتم، میدونستم موقع کنکور قطعا عین چی بخاطرش توی گل گیر میکنم. و گیر ‌‌‌‌‌‌‌‌کردم 
> مفهوم آیات رو که هیچ یادم نمیمونه و وقتی تستای مربوط به متن درسی رو میزنم میبینم اینقدر مفهومین که اصلا به درک و شعور من نمیرسه! من واقعا دارم قبول میکنم که یه احمقم وگرنه دوستای من دینی براشون عین آب خوردنه. کسی تا حالا مثل من بوده یا روش خاصی داشته؟ ممنون میشم کمکم کنید.


ببین من این روش رو میرم و رو من جواب داده. اول سغی کن کتاب رو زیرو رو کنی بعد با فاصله 1 روز برو سر تست ها. حتما پاسخ تشریحی بخون و نکته نویسی کن ازش. یه مدت چند روزه که گذشت بدون مرور باز تست بزن و باز پاسخ تشریحی بخونو نکاتتو تکمیل کن. قبل آزمون ها هم نکاتتو مرور کن

----------


## امیرحسین.hf

از قلم چی میتونین روش های مختلف دینی رو ببینین ویکیش رو به صلاح دید خودتون انتخاب کنین

----------


## Phenotype_2

> دینی رو با تست یاد میگیرن


دینی رو با کار کردن زیاد تست میزنن و این اصلا یادگیری نیست.
تو دینی همه چیز بر میگرده ب مفهوم ایه. باید روی ایات عمیق اندیشه کنی... عمیق... خیلی عمیق.

----------


## mojtabamessi

مگه فیزیکه تو تست یاد بگیری دینی درسیه که با کمترین تست میشه بالا ۷۰ اورد نظام جدید که کل متنش ۱۰ درصد نظام قدیمه

----------


## reza2018

> تمام دبیرستان من با کتاب دینی مشکل داشتم، میدونستم موقع کنکور قطعا عین چی بخاطرش توی گل گیر میکنم. و گیر ‌‌‌‌‌‌‌‌کردم 
> مفهوم آیات رو که هیچ یادم نمیمونه و وقتی تستای مربوط به متن درسی رو میزنم میبینم اینقدر مفهومین که اصلا به درک و شعور من نمیرسه! من واقعا دارم قبول میکنم که یه احمقم وگرنه دوستای من دینی براشون عین آب خوردنه. کسی تا حالا مثل من بوده یا روش خاصی داشته؟ ممنون میشم کمکم کنید.


سلام،روش خاصی که نداره،
یک کتاب کمک آموزشی خوب تهیه کنید(اگر نظام جدید هستید خیلی سبز/نظام قدیم هستید گاج )اول درسنامه هاشو بخونید،بعد تست بزنید.اول تست های کنکور رو بزنید،بعد برید سراغ پاسخ نامه و تحلیل کنید.
اگر نتونستید نتیجه بگیرید،کلاس ثبت نام کنید(کلاس دکتر کریمی یا روزبه فکری-سراغ دی وی دی نرید)

----------


## Mrya

من دینی امسالو 74زدم،حالا ممکنه درصد خیلی معمولی باشه یا دینی امسال اسون بوده باشه
ولی میخام بگم دینی اصن چیز سختی نی، من نه تستی زدم نه کتاب تستی داشتم برا دینی :/ فقط هی متن درسا رو خوندم حتی کتابی برا مفهوم ایات و اینام نداشتم هی متن درسا رو میخوندم با ایات ربط میدادم همین!

----------


## Armyeo

> دینی رو با کار کردن زیاد تست میزنن و این اصلا یادگیری نیست.
> تو دینی همه چیز بر میگرده ب مفهوم ایه. باید روی ایات عمیق اندیشه کنی... عمیق... خیلی عمیق.


پس باید مثل یه فیلسوف بشینم روشون فکر کنم :/

----------


## Armyeo

> یه روشی هست ولی من تا الان امتحانش نکردم ولی بودن کسایی که ازش جواب گرفتن ولی خا شاید اشتباه باشه.
> به هر حال قضیه اینجوریه که دینی رو با تست یاد میگیرن. مفهوم آیات رو هیچوقت حفظ نمیکنن عوضش انقد  ازش تست میزنن که تو ذهنشون بمونه و یاد بگیرن( مثل ریاضی که باید مسئله حل کنی تا یاد بگیری.)
> یه نفر دیگه میگفت این تست زدن باعث میشه کلید واژه ها رو یاد بگیرین و بفهمین که مثلا کدوم کلمه به چی مربوطه و بفهمین تست "دقیقا" چی میخواد. میگفت اینجوری شاید مدرسه رو خراب کنین ولی از پس تست برمیاین. 
> پ. ن: والا من خودم دینی بالای 17 ندارم تا الان هم چشمم به یه دونه تست دینی نیوفتاده حالا کسایی که تجربه دارن بگن چقدر اینا غلطه.


گمونم ارزش امتحان کردن رو داشته باشه! من که چیزی برای از دست دادن دیگه توی دینی ندارم.

----------


## Armyeo

> من هیچ راه حلی برات ندارم سورییی
> فقط خواسدم بگم تنها نیستی منم هیــــــــــــچی از دینی حالیم نیس هرچی بیشتر میخونم بیشتر گند میزنم
> کسی روش خاصی داره معجزه کنه عایا؟؟؟ 
> راستی ب نظر آرمی میای


خیلی سخت بود که توی این جامعه‌ی بزرگ فقط خودم بودم که با دینی اینقدر مشکل داشت! خوبه تو هم هستی.
آره آرمیم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Zahra77

*سلام
ببین چنتا کار بهت میگم بکن !
اول اینکه اپن بوک تست بزن یعنی هرجا رو که نفهمیدی عوض پاسخنامه برو طرف کتا و پیداش کن و تستشو بزن 
دوم اینکه حتما حتما حتما حتما و بی برو برگرد ایه هارو حفظ کن ! من خودم حفظ کردم و امسال 80 درصد زدم ! 
سوم اینکه یه کتاب خوب پیدا کن که من خودم سفیر خرد انتشارات بهمن ابادی رو توصیه میکنم 
چهارم اگه واقعا با امتحان کردن این کارا نتونستی بازم پیشرفت کنی برو سراغ دی وی دی که الا رایگانشو داره اگه با اون حال نکردی یوسفیان پور هم خوبه 
موفق و شاد باشی !*

----------


## Armyeo

> من هیچ راه حلی برات ندارم سورییی
> فقط خواسدم بگم تنها نیستی منم هیــــــــــــچی از دینی حالیم نیس هرچی بیشتر میخونم بیشتر گند میزنم
> کسی روش خاصی داره معجزه کنه عایا؟؟؟ 
> راستی ب نظر آرمی میای


خیلی سخت بود که توی این جامعه‌ی بزرگ فقط خودم بودم که با دینی اینقدر مشکل داشت! خوبه تو هم هستی.
آره آرمیم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Armyeo

> *سلام
> ببین چنتا کار بهت میگم بکن !
> اول اینکه اپن بوک تست بزن یعنی هرجا رو که نفهمیدی عوض پاسخنامه برو طرف کتا و پیداش کن و تستشو بزن 
> دوم اینکه حتما حتما حتما حتما و بی برو برگرد ایه هارو حفظ کن ! من خودم حفظ کردم و امسال 80 درصد زدم ! 
> سوم اینکه یه کتاب خوب پیدا کن که من خودم سفیر خرد انتشارات بهمن ابادی رو توصیه میکنم 
> چهارم اگه واقعا با امتحان کردن این کارا نتونستی بازم پیشرفت کنی برو سراغ دی وی دی که الا رایگانشو داره اگه با اون حال نکردی یوسفیان پور هم خوبه 
> موفق و شاد باشی !*


شنیدم میگن آیه رو حفظ کنید. مفهوم هم باید حفظ کرد؟
من اصلا کتاب باز نمیکنم، همش از میکرو میخونم.
آره بقیه هم تدریس یوسفیان پور رو پیشنهاد دادن. از دوستم دی وی دیشو گرفتم. امیدوارم ازش جواب بگیرم.

----------


## Zahra77

> شنیدم میگن آیه رو حفظ کنید. مفهوم هم باید حفظ کرد؟
> من اصلا کتاب باز نمیکنم، همش از میکرو میخونم.
> آره بقیه هم تدریس یوسفیان پور رو پیشنهاد دادن. از دوستم دی وی دیشو گرفتم. امیدوارم ازش جواب بگیرم.


*نه بابا ببین تو ایه هارو حفظ کن بعد تست بزن از همین کتاب سفیر خرد 
تضمینی 70-80 به بالایی تو کنکور
چون خیلی سوالا فقط حفظ باشی ایه رو کافیه
به شرط اینکه از روی اون حفظیات ایه ها یه عالمه تست زده باشی 
کتاب سفیر خردو حتماااا بزن ! 
*

----------


## B-Rabbit

سلام..
روش خوندن ديني رو تو اين تاپيك توضيح دادم و جواب هم گرفتم!
براي منبع هم ميكروطلايي و سفيرخرد پيشنهاد ميشه.

تاپیک جامع آزمون های آزمایشی قلمچی سال تحصیلی 99-98 (ویژه کنکور 99)

----------


## Phenotype_2

> پس باید مثل یه فیلسوف بشینم روشون فکر کنم :/


من 8-10 ساعت روی هر درسش وقت میزارم ولی 70-80 درصد تست ها رو همون بار اولی ک میبینم میزنم. اونایی هم ک نمیزنم مربوط میشن ب "اندیشه و تحقق" ک جوابشون رو ندارم ولی فعلا روشون کار نمیکنم. لزتی ک تو حل تست ها هست انرژی 8-10 ساعت وقت برای درس بعدیمه. من درسا رو ی بار، ولی برای همیشه میخونم.
دینی پر از  واژه های مترادفه. ی جوری که همه ی متن ی درس ک ریشه در ایات دارن رو میشه توی سه چهار جمله فشرده کرد. یادگیری اینکه مفهوم ایه رو بدونی و از پس واژه های تو در توی مترادفش بر بیای.

----------


## B-Rabbit

٩٨ استثنا بود.. واقعا با رد گزينه رد ميشد..

----------


## امیرحسین.hf

دوست عزیز حتما نیازی به حفط آیات نیس 
من خودم بدون اینکه آیه ها رو حفظ کنم 90 میزنم
فقط باید معنیشو بدونی تا یه قسمتی رو که روی سوال میده بقیش بیاد تو ذهنت

----------


## sara177

سلام. من درصد دینیم وقتی که براش وقت میزارم بین 80 تا 100 هست. روش من اینجوریه که هر درس رو که قراره بخونم قبل ازخوندنش تو اینترنت سرچ میکنم سوالات متن درس مثلا 4 دینی دوازدهم. بعد یسری سوالا میاد بالا که تمامی سر سوال های صفحه های اون درس رو پوشش میده و جوابش رو هم عین متن کتاب جلوش نوشته. اونوقت میام همه ی اون صورت سوال ها رو بالای متنی از کتاب که جواب اون سواله مینویسم. بعد از اون میام صورت سوال هارو میخونم و جوابش رو که همون متن کتابه حفظ میکنم( اینجوری حفظ متن کتاب خیلی راحتر میشه و میدونی این متن رو راجبه چه صورت سوالی داری حفظ میکنی. ) راجبه ایات هم اصلا و ابدا هیچ کدومو تا حالا حفظ نکردم و با توجه به تست هایی که میزنم متوجه میشم اون ایه چه کلمه کلیدی داری که تکرارش زیاده و روی اون کلمه توی کتاب مارکر میکشم. یه چیز دیگم هست اینکه من خیلی زیاد از حافظه تصویریم برای دینی استفاده میکنم. یعنی وقتی تستی گیر میکنم با خودم میگم این همون سوالی بود که پایین صفحه کنار یه تصویر نوشته شده بود و بعد یادم میاد.وقتی هم که توی سوالی گیر میکنم و همه گزینه هاشو عین هم میبینم میام باخودم میگم کدومشون زیر عنوان متفاوتی داشته( مثلا توی کتاب دینی یه سری سر تیتر های قرمز میزنه بعد پایینش چند پاراگراف توضیح میده، بر اون اساس میگم ایا زیر عنوان اون تیتر بوده یا نه) برای کتاب هم بنظرم بهترین منبع سفیر خرد هست شک نکنید! البته من در کنارش کتاب مشاوران قلم چی هم دارم که اون خیلی از تستاش از جاهایی هستن که به ذهنتم خطور نمیکنه ازش تست طرح شه و بنظرم دید خوبی میده. موفق باشید

----------


## faraz9731

من نطام جدید امسال رو ۹۵ زدم.مهم ترین کار تکرار و مروره.تست های کنکور حتما بزن تا تیپ سوال دستت بیاد.اگه خیلی ضعیفی یوسفیان پور عالیه.برای ایات هم حتما مینی میکرو رو بخون

----------


## Rafolin403

> تمام دبیرستان من با کتاب دینی مشکل داشتم، میدونستم موقع کنکور قطعا عین چی بخاطرش توی گل گیر میکنم. و گیر ‌‌‌‌‌‌‌‌کردم 
> مفهوم آیات رو که هیچ یادم نمیمونه و وقتی تستای مربوط به متن درسی رو میزنم میبینم اینقدر مفهومین که اصلا به درک و شعور من نمیرسه! من واقعا دارم قبول میکنم که یه احمقم وگرنه دوستای من دینی براشون عین آب خوردنه. کسی تا حالا مثل من بوده یا روش خاصی داشته؟ ممنون میشم کمکم کنید.


والا من بخونم میفهممش نمیدونم چمه دو ازمونه که لج کردم و نمیخونمش میرم ۱۰ درصد میزنم میام

----------


## adamak.siyah

دینی دو بخش میشه یکی *متن کتاب* و یکی *پیام آیات*
متن کتاب که باید *حفظ* *کنید* خط به خط
برای پیام آیات میشه کل آیه رو حفظ کرد که خیلی سخته!
میشه هم با استفاده از *کلید* *واژه* *ها* جواب داد
 بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم از دی وی دی یوسفیان پور استفاده کنید...
تمام آیات رو همراه با کلید واژه و ربطشون به متن رو توضیح میده
علاوه ه بر این متن رو هم تدریس میکنه

من خودم از دی وی دی استفاده کردم بنظرم خیلی خوب بود

----------

